
Show HN: Grow your SaaS through partner and affiliate programs - going_to_800
http://www.partnersspot.com
======
going_to_800
I built this because I had a hard time launching an affiliate program for my
last products.

If you are you planning to start an affiliate/partner program for your SaaS,
please let me know, I'll try to help you.

